# Need expert advice please.



## benefitofmrkite (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi,extreme new guy here.

Ive bought a heat press(waiting for it to arrive)would like to print some designs on T-shirts now but dont have any idea as to what printer I should buy...and I dont have the money to make a financial mistake by buying the wrong printer.

1,What printer and ink should I use with cotton Tee-shirts?
(entry level please)

Thats it.
Thank you.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Just a thought, but you might want to start out with transfers or plotter cut vinyl to begin with.


----------



## User254 (Feb 21, 2015)

For designing T-Shirt,First You have to fix the standard size,color of T-Shirt.T-Shirt is printed on white heat transfer paper.After printing,you transfer the design onto cloth using a Heat Press.This paper is used for transferring designs to T-shirts or other fabrics when heated by a heat press.Online also you can get more information about printing.Blackpineprinting.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

If you are going to heat transfer on 100% cotton you need plastisol transfers or cut vinyl, if you want to print your own designs but don't screenprint then you will be limited to having someone make your transfers or using poly shirts and sub inks, if this is what you are asking, then I would recommend watching some videos on you tube. If you decide that you want to design and sublimate then I would steer you towards a RICOH SG 3110 DN with SAWGRASS inks, you can get into this set up for about $500 usd


----------

